# Emergency please help



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi guys so I have a beloved rooster he is an old English and is 7-8 months old. He started acting a little weird, like crowing a wheezy crow and doing it every like 10 seconds. He started doing that Sunday and I also noticed his comb turning a little purple. 
He hasn't left his perch since and I'm really worried. Today he wouldn't open his eyes unless I "disturbed" him, and he was all puffed up. His back is stuck up oddly, and his comb is very dark, purple-ey. He tried to poop and only a little came out and it was green ad watery. It almost makes me think it's just bad constipation, but the others have had that and don't seem like this. I'm just really, really worried and any advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I would give him cayenne pepper. Mix with enough water to make it drinkable, and give a tsp several times a day.
It's a wormer, coccidiostat, and antibiotic, and the spiciness doesn't affect chickens.
Not sure what he has; maybe somebody else can help there.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Okay thank you! Where can I get it?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Grocery store....


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes, just the regular cayenne powder from the spice aisle. I give it to my chickens with a syringe or eyedropper.
I saved a deathly ill rooster with it. I have no idea what he had, but his recovery was nothing short of miraculous.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Okay thank you so much!!!


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I have the vetrx (I think that's what it is) when mine seemed off and they did good


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

How is he?
I had hoped some more people would give advice. While cayenne is definitely a good thing to give, it's not a cure-all and you should try other things too.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

He passed later that night. I am very devastated but I guess that's just how it goes, the circle of life.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I am sorry.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

That's alright. There will always be another one.


----------

